# GSD trivia, maybe only funny to me and some Germans



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

I'd sent portions of Annie's pedigree over to a buddy (who knows nothing about dogs...bad German!) in Germany for translation...he pointed out to me that Troll von der bosen Nachbarschaft means "Troll from the bad neighborhood." Heh.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> I'd sent portions of Annie's pedigree over to a buddy (who knows nothing about dogs...bad German!) in Germany for translation...he pointed out to me that Troll von der bosen Nachbarschaft means "Troll from the bad neighborhood." Heh.


No. It's funny. Trust me.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Had an acquaintance into German Model Trains tell me Lord vom Gleisdreieck (oh forgive the spelling) means

Lord of the Railroad Wye - apparently wyes (triangular shaped switching areas) are not a common feature in German railroads as they are in USA.

Note Gl........ is a town in Germany but the wye is a feature of that town.


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> I'd sent portions of Annie's pedigree over to a buddy (who knows nothing about dogs...bad German!) in Germany for translation...he pointed out to me that Troll von der bosen Nachbarschaft means "Troll from the bad neighborhood." Heh.


Funny to me.

Achilles's registered name is Harras Hohe Wart. While Harras is just a first name and I don't know what it means, the kennel tranlsates to "We Were High." It's some idiomatic saying from that part of Germany (like "best of the best"), but nonetheless....and it applies likewise to any dog from that breeder. My husband and I have often cracked jokes about it; Achilles's littermates were Holly, Hanka, Hasko, Hanko, Hero, and Hera. Yes, they must have been high to give the dogs THOSE names :wink: .


----------

